
WeWork Parent Expected to Postpone IPO - jmsflknr
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-parent-expected-to-postpone-ipo-11568671322?mod=rsswn
======
pl0x
*Investors Questioned Governance, Path to Profitability

That line is telling. Will investors and the board grow a pair and give Adam
Neumann and his family members the boot?

------
DebtDeflation
I wonder if this is where Masayoshi Son pays Adam and his wife to leave, and
then they attempt a mulligan with the IPO after.

